# 42nd Annual Kempton Sale



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Big annual consignment auction. Everything from farm to lawn and garden to ........ Plan on spending the whole day.

Date and Time


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Deerehunter,
Your link doesn't seem to work.:dazed:


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Wonder if it has something to do with it being a PDF File? Any way, try this link and scroll down to 3/19/03. While you're at it check out the one on 4/23/05

Auction List 

Hope this one works


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:thumbsup: Looks like an interesting sale!


----------

